
Ask HN: What docs to request from SaaS after being laid off? - saas-laid-off
I&#x27;ve recently been laid off from a Georgia-based SaaS.  What documentation should I request?<p>I did not have any equity, so that simplifies things a bit.<p>Things that come to mind:<p>* compilation of permanent employment record
* letter of recommendation
* Paystubs<p>I&#x27;m not familiar with what I should expect to have in a permanent record.<p>Any advice or resources would be greatly appreciated.
======
bitshepherd
You're overthinking it a bit, and that's understandable.

Records and letters, in my experience, are more doing-motions-to-move than
actually doing anything. In general, nobody cares if you had a spotless
record, or were employee-of-the-interval unless it's a well-known company, in
a highly visible situation. Many of these things are simply expected, so long
as you present yourself as a level-headed individual that can GTD. At best,
they're a conversation point at some point in, before, or after, the
interview.

Once you're no longer in the employ of a company, it's more or less a done
deal, especially in terms of a layoff. Next year's taxes are about the only
thing that matter here on a long-term basis, and if they've been paying to UI
(legally, they should have been).

Mark the point of employment on your personal permanent record (read: your
resume/CV/online presence) and talk yourself up a bit in terms of what you've
done with honesty. That's one of the hardest parts when you've been freshly
laid off.

In the immediate future, what needs to happen is ensuring continuity by making
sure that you have your UI filed with the state and ready to be processed,
while looking for that next place. They tend to ask if you've been looking for
work, and you will have to show proof if they ask. The cushion, while it
lasts, tends to be helpful in such a time.

------
idoh
Those three things are not supplied / needed in my experience. You can put
your work experience on your resume, and if an employer wants to verify then
you can supply a reference contact who can vouch for these things.

When you do get laid off, usually there is a doc that outlines things like
health care, effective date of termination, payment. If you don't have that,
then I would ask for that and clarify it.

~~~
rajacombinator
This. Plus you can usually file with your local govt for unemployment benefits
in this situation, and you should.

